# Haris Markopoulos



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

What has happened to Haris Markopoulos the young greek PG. I last heard he left Makedonikos. Any ideas where he is playing now?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

No idea......(maybe qwertyu knows????)..
it's a pity that he had his health problems....he had soooo much talent....Hope he will find a team where he will play and show his talent...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

He broke his leg when the season started. That's all I know.
He had some offers to go to an american college, but I don't know if he did. I'll check it out for you guys and I'll tell you


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Where did you hear that he left Makedonikos Greekstyler?
According to this web page (which is frequently updated, they have already removed Liadelis from the teams roster who left the team a few weeks ago) 
http://www.eurobasket.com/GREteam.asp?TEAM=370

he's still on the roster.
He just doesn't play because of his injury.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

No, Haris Markopoulos left the team when his father has been removed from the bench of the team. 
He started having problems in January 2001, during the flight to Sweden for the Suproleague's game Plannja - Iraklis ("economic class syndrom"). He couldn't play for one year, he started to run many months after this problem, he was back on court in a friendly game between PAOK and Iraklis last year, the 6th of January 2002. 
This year, practically, he has not played at all (even with his father as coach).


----------

